# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Most Beautiful Mediterranean Island

## julia90

Wich is the Mediterranean island you like the most?

----------


## adamgilcristt

My favorite is Naxos island in Greece. This island is known as a source of emery, corundum until a modern time it was one of the best abrasives available. It is a unique blend of ancient ruins and beach culture.

----------


## Angela

I haven't been to all of them so it would be impossible to say, although I thought Santorini was very beautiful in a very stark way.

Still, I prefer more green, nature a bit tamed, so my favorite (of the ones I've seen) is Capri, which isn't even listed.









The Gardens of Augustus:


You can climb down this incredibly long staircase hewn into the rock to reach Da Luigi at the foot of I Faraglioni. The trip back up is a "trip" if you know what I mean, but you can wimp out and go by boat. :) It was one of my best vacation days ever. Food is great too.

These pictures don't even begin to do it justice.




Da Luigi: more glorious pictures on their website, along with pictures of the great food:
https://www.luigiaifaraglioni.com/

A famous commercial is set on Capri near these rocks: the Dolce and Gabbana light blue commercials. They're risque so I won't link to them, but they do capture the scenery very well.

----------


## Boreas

All non-flat small islands have my respect

----------

